

Ask HN: If you are a designer, what would you want in a CMS? - minhajuddin

I am building an inexpensive hosted CMS (for the 3rd time), I am trying to figure out the things which would make designers happy. Thanks for all the feedback.
======
minhajuddin
I am planning on creating a sync adapter to push the site to S3 to placate
people who don't trust my CMS for uptime.

